# Anyone at Nurture in Nottingham????



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, im just wondering if anyone is having their treatment at Nurture?
Im down regging for my 3rd IVF cycle using donor eggs.
Wud b nice to hear from anyone in a similar position     
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There isn't a current running thread for Nurture but I replied to someone not long ago asking the same question so perhaps you could PM (private message) the members who replied...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82730.0

If you use the search option on this website you will usually find some posts that have relevant information.... 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi marytomo
I'm at Nurture as well just started stims going for my first scan tommorrow to see how everything is going hopefully I will have plenty of nice follies.

Good luck mjs


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello.mjs lovely to hear from u
Im not sure if it is u but but were u at Nurture on 27th of March having a scan? i did show someone where the scan room was but got lost! dont know why bcuz i shud b used to the place by now!
Good luck to you too and keep in touch XXXXXXXXX


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Marytomo
Yes that was me who you took to the scan room and then we got lost, I thought it was you thats why i replied to you. Anyway how are you is your treatment going well had my scan yesterday so far so good 6 follies one side 7 on the other going back tomorrow for another scan. I'm doing egg share so the more i have the better it will be for both of us.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Melissa, i had a funny feeling it was you!
Thanx so much for replying    my name is Karen by the way marytomo is just a made up one.Im doing o.k thanx for asking  still on the jabs and now taking progynova to build my lining up ready for the embies to snuggle in to (hopefully anyway).Im feeling a lot more positive this time around and having some reflexology to help with the stressful times too.I wud definately reccomend it i absolutely luv it!
Im glad to see ur doing well, have they given u an estimated transfer date or egg collection date? you will b there b4 u know it.Can i just add what a wonderful person you are too to share your eggs, without ladies like urself i would have no chance of becoming a mum   so good luck to u and keep in touch XXXXXXXX


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Glad to hear that your ok and that everything is going well with your treatment. I had another scan today I've got 22 follies now but 7 are only 6mm hopefully they will catch up with the rest, largest is about 9mm next scan on Friday, I don't Know the date for egg collection yet depends how quick they get to the right size i suppose.  I've sent you some fairy dust for luck (hopefully)

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow Melissa, thats FABULOUS!!!!!!     22 follies good on you girl.
Let me know how u go on i will look out for ur news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Still going well had my third scan today growing nicely but still not big enough yet, next scan due on Monday so hopefully they might be ready. Hope you are feeling well, when is your e/t due? do you know yet.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, how u doing hun?
This is only an estimate but it shud b sometime next week for my transfer    thats if everything goes according to plan!
Keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Good luck with your e/t. I'm having my e/c on Thursday and hopefully e/t on Saturday if everything goes well but I've got a bit of ohss, finger crossed everything will go as planned. Hope you had a nice easter weekend, we didn't do anything to be honest not feeling that well can't complain to much because I've felt quiet well up until this Saturday anyway look after your self speak soon. 

Melissa xxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Just thought you like to know i had e/c yesterday got 26 eggs so thats 13 each. Got a phone call this morning to say that 11 were fertilised 7 survived i will be going for e/t tomorrow at 9.30 so . Good luck with your treatment let me know when you've had your e/t.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Helo Melissa, WELL DONE GIRL!!!!!!! you lovely woman and your recip must b over the moon      Good luck with the transfer i will keep my fingers crossed for you   
Im o.k but im feeling a bit down 2day to b honest, my donor has 13 follies but not all of them are up to speed and im petrified of the outcome, as you know ive done two previous cycles using donor eggs and as grateful as i am to those kind ladies i got crap grades both times.Ive bn soooooooo positive and then today i feel real down   im just praying that i have a couple of decent grades to transfer.Transfer shud still b next wk but dont know which day as yet??
Keep in touch and put those feet up xxxxxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Luck for your transfer today Melissa


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi 

Everything went ok had 2 put back in 1 grade 2 with 4 cells 1 grade 2/3 and 4 cells so hopefully a least one will stay put. Anyway just going to take it easy, stomach still like a balloon from e/c hopefully it will feel better in a few day, keep me posted on your treatment and good luck. 

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Melissa, well done on your transfer now is the time to rest, put your feet up and read books back to back! Good luck to you and i will keep e
everything crossed for your success     
As for me, transfer shud be Friday (   ) my donor only has 11 follies tho, so im hoping there will b enough, it got me down a bit over the weekend but now ive got to chivvy meself on and hope for the best.It only takes one doesnt it?XXXXXX keep in touch


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi girls, can i join you? Im seeing my consultant this afternoon for a referral to nottingham nurture for egg sharing. Hopefully it wont be too long before my treatment is underway toox


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, how r u feeling you have done really well hunny, keep up the good work im sending u loads of positive vibes for a successful outcome     
Im having a bit of a problem with the computer cuz i sent u a message yesterday but it doesnt seem to have registered, so sorry if im repeating myself!
As for me well,if everything goes o.k with egg collection 2morrow for my donor then i shud b in on Friday!    i need to stay positive and hope there will b enough to share cuz as it stands my lady just has 11 follies.This is enough to share but i dont really want to scrape thru again like previously.Not that im not grateful bcuz i am  its just that i dont have a very good track record (3rd round).
No more Buserelin 4 me now but not the last of the jabbing i start heparin injections after transfer, oh and of course theres the bullets! im sure you know what i mean love?
Keep ur feet up and i will b back soon XXXXX


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh i forgot to say welcome and Hello to clc girly! keep in touch and let us know how ur treatment goes XXXXX
The nurses and docs are lovely at Nurture (oh, and the docs in particular are very handsome too!) so im sure you will b fine


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, he's done the referral so hopefully shoudnt be long. I'll be donating my eggs, does anyone know how lomg it'll take until i'm seen? Thanks, Clairex


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Claire, are u donating altruisticaly or do u need IVF urself? either way id just like to say THANX! cuz without girls like u i wudnt have the chance of becoming a mum    shouldnt b too long, once ur matched with a recip XXXXXX


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

I think that we are going to need ivf ourselves as my DH's sperm count has reduced to 7.4 million total, 6% morphology and 40% mobility. But i guess we'll have to wait and see what Nurture say when we go and see themx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all, 
Melissa, hope ur staying sane!
Im in for e/t tomorrow so i will b joining u soon on the 2wk wait XXXXXX take care my love!


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Good luck to both of youxxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

I am glad I have found this bored, haven't found many people who are having treatment at Nurture-Nottingham. 

As you can see from my notes I had a successful IVF with them last year but unfortunately it ended in m/c in Dec 06. I am now planning to go for FET in June/July 07. I am very nervous about it all cos I don't want to go through what I did last year.

Nice t find you guys and hope to get to know you better over the coming months.

Take care 

Sarah x


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,girls! and welcome to Sarah    
Just to let u know i had 2 embryos transfered yesterday (none to freeze) but nevermind lets just hope these do the trick!
Melissa, are you o.k? what day post transfer are you on?
Love KarenXXXXXX


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

Hope everything is going well on your  sorry I've not been in touch had to go in hospital been in since Tuesday and i came home yesterday I've had ohss and i put on 6kg of fluid i look like a beached whale and I'm very uncomfortable, test day is Monday 30th April thats 16 days so i think I'll do a test at home first on Saturday then have my bloods done at Nurture on Monday. Let me know when your test date is and good luck.

Hello new ladies nice to see some more people on this link. Good luck 

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, god im so sorry uve not bn well mate i hope ur feeling o.k now Would that of affected the embryos in anyway??
Hows the 2wk wait going? have u had any weird and wonderful symptoms
I had the same grades transfered as you did so lets hope we both get lucky     
I know what u mean about being bloated, i feel like ive put about 10 stone on and ive got a nice ring of bruises round me belly button from the heparin injections.and by heck do they sting!!
Keep in touch take care xxxxxxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, forgot to add my test date is May7th


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi
My test date for my last course of clomid is 7th May too!!!!


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Well good luck to you too!
Must admit im not sure how im doing at the mo cuz ive got a lot of period type pains in me tummy and lower back! im a bit scared
XXXXXX


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Melissa, just wondering how ur getting on xxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

I feel like I'm writing the same message as i had to go back in hospital again last Tuesday only just got home today but i do feel alot better this time and I've lost 3.2 kg so i don't feel quite as big now anyway had my blood test and it's a   I've got my first scan on the 18th May. Hope you are feeling well and everything is going well   good luck keep in touch

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Melissa CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          Well done you, i bet ur over the moon.Im so happy for you. How dya feel??
Im ok, crapping meself to be honest but still plodding on, im on day 11 tomorrow    
Do you feel any different
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Know not really my (.)(.) feel a bit tender and veiny but other than that i don't feel any different anyway good luck for your test day hopefully the fact that you had the same grade embryos put back as me that it's a good omen    

Melissa xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

WOW!!! Congratulations!!! I bet you can't believe it. Fingers crossed for you too Maryxxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx girls,
Melissa, did u have any cramping pains in the 2wk wait?
Sometimes im having period type pains and then sometimes shooting pains, god me minds working overtime!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

About the last three of days i had period like pains but i had no spotting at all so i wasn't to worried but i  know alot of people do spot as well and they are still pregnant, i still get the odd twinge now but as i did 6 pregnance test and had 2 blood test and they all said i was pregnant i try not to worry to much, but i know how you feel try not to worry to much i know it's easier said than done but it's not long now. I did my first pregnancy test on day 13, i hope i've been helpfull.

Good luck to everyone else

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx Melissa, what made u test on day 13? im toooooo scared to bcuz on my first cycle i did spot and it didnt work and my second no spotting and it still didnt work, this time dare i say ive had no spotting (up to now) but to me that means nothing going by previous experience!
In general i feel pretty well but me boobs are killing me and still getting odd cramps but not as much    
Did u test cuz u felt it had worked or bcuz u cudnt wait?? sorry bout all the questions xxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

It was the doctor that said i would have my first blood test on day 13 so i thought i might as well do a clearblue test my self and get a quick result. I did think i was pregnant because most people that have OHHS tend to be pregnant but even though i did 6 test and they where all positive i still waited until one of the doctor came and told me i was pregnant before i told anyone that i was pregnant if felt real after the doctor told me.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah Melissa, ive noticed that a lot of women who have OHSS get pregnant! but when u said u felt pregnant how did u mean
Im on day 14 now, still dont want to test as i say im too scared to! just have to wait till Monday xxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

It was only because of the OHSS that made me think i was pregnant and the fact that my (.)(.) hurt and i had quite a few veins showing on my (.)(.) thats all i can tell you really, and I'm the kind of person that thinks positive until proven other wise then i cope with it once i know that just how i cope. Don't get me wrong i did have the odd day when i thought i hadn't worked but i just gave my self a mental shake and think positive again. Good luck for Monday 

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx for ur good wishes Melissa, i tell u what my boobs feel like theyve trebled in size and they r soooooooo painful and tender!
I wish i was as positive as you maybe its cuz im on me third go! but im trying me best    day 15 today!
Catch u soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow. It's a good job that I'm a positive person because my husband is the total opposite and always think the wurst all the time so we make a good team really we even each other out.

Hi clc girly 

Hows your treatment going and what stage are you at now. Thanks for your congratulations hope everything is going well for you.

Melissa xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi
I've just finished my clomid and got a BFN this morning. Still no sigh of AF though. Marytomo - how have you got on?
I've got my first appointment a week today for egg sharing hopefully,
Clairexx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Claire

Sorry to hear about your BFN. Good luck with your egg share let us know how you go. 

Karen 

Just wondering how you are.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi girls just to let u know i got a BFP! i just cant believe it! dont want to say too much tho cuz i have had a bit of brown discharge today and that really upset me, however ive bn told not to worry as this is normal.

Melissa, hope ur doing o.k?

Claire, im so sorry about your news, i feel awful writing my news now.I wish u loads of luck and strength on your next journey xxxxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

OMG!!! Both of you, that really gives me hope for Nurture. Congratulations!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

That's fantastic I'm so pleased for you, do you know when your scan date is yet. I've heard a lot of people that have a slight discharge it's quite normal as you said. keep in touch 

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

My scan is on 29th may! still cant believe it really, just wish this discharge wud go then i think id feel better xxxxxx
When did u say ur scan is Melissa?


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

Sorry it's taken me a long time to reply but my computers down at the minute, my scan is on Friday at 8 o'clock fingers crossed that everything is ok and I'll know if it's one or two. Hope everything is going well for you. 

Melissa xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi girls,
i hope all is well with you both. I have my first appoinment for IVF/ICSI on the 12th June. Not doing egg sharing now. Roughly how long does it take from the first appointment until i can get started? My GP is doing all the blood tests for us. Thanks, Clairexx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, just wondering how ur scan went??
Not too sure how im doing to b honest,ive had a few probs with bleeding but im still hanging in, by the skin of me teeth! just hoping im one of those girls that has a few problems but o.k in the end.


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

My scan went well I've got one little baby with a nice heart beat. They gave me 2 scan picture to keep, now that I've got them it all seems real. Hope everything goes well for you, not to long until your scan. I've got to register with my own GP now and just wait for my next scan. It's nice to have some good news for a change, you wouldn't believe how many things have gone wrong for us. Anyway good luck speak to you soon, computer is still broken. 

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, talkabout things going wrong i really thought i was having a misscarriage yesterday! heavy bleed, cramps the whole lot! phoned the oncall (Nick) who told me to come in for a scan 2day which makes me 6wks and 3days.There it still was one little fighter with a lovely heartbeat, cant believe it i genuinely thought it was over.No apparent reason for the bleed it can just happen.
Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

Glad everything OK for you, your due date will be very close to mine they have given me 6th January. Doesn't it seem real when you see your little baby on screen i feel like I'm really pregnant now.Keep well speak to you soon, my computer is still down so i have to use the one at work. Lucky for me it's been everything else in my life thats going wrong.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa, yeah theyve given me 11th Jan as due date! cant believe it still, just wish this bloody brown blood wud dissapear!
Hope ur ok,hope u dont mean everything going wrong with the baby hun? must admit a lot has gone wrong for me over the past 5 or so years dont know where i found the strength from at times!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen

Everthing is OK with the baby it's everything else. Had to spend nearly 2 weeks in hospital then Dave's car broke down he borrow his dads to pick me up and then that broke down in the car park luckily some one gave us a push and that just a few thing that went wrong, but the main thing went well so thats all that matters really sorry for the moan glad your OK, told you it would be good luck that we had the same grade eggs put back speak soon.

Melissa xxx


----------



## marytomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Melissa, cant really believe im writing this but i miscarried 2days ago.Ive had a really bad time and im devastated, sorry for the bad news.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh my god, i'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope your okxxxxx


----------



## mjs (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen 

I'm so sorry for you, if you need someone to talk to pm me and i will give you my phone number. Please keep in touch.

Melissa xxx


----------

